# AFI Questions



## LATexan

I'm kind of in the dark here about all the different schools. I'm interested in the UCLA and AFI MFA in screenwriting programs. How hard are they to get into? Is there an official acceptance rate? AFI is my top choice (I think) any thoughts on its reputation and/or teaching style.


----------



## rockstar

UCLA is not an easy school to get into. I don't know specifics on the screenwriting program, but for directing/production approx 20 are accepted (out of over 1000 applicants, to which around 60 are invited for an interview) and for producing, 15 are accepted (out of 600 applicants - 30 get interviewed). Even though I don't have specifics, I'm sure from just those stats alone, you can get an idea about the screenwriting program. 

As for reputation/teaching styles. They're both definitely respectable film schools - they're up there. It depends on what you're looking for. From my understanding, AFI is more of an industry school like USC and UCLA is kind of in between but I would say a little closer to the independent stuff. For UCLA, there are tracks you can choose - the independent and studio. So it's what you make of it (at least that's for producing and directing/production).


----------



## LATexan

Are the stats about the same for AFI?


----------



## WillW82

Are you sure those numbers are right for UCLA?

If you look at UCLA website FAQ, they say they get 1400 applications a year, but that's for ALL their film programs - undergraduate, graduate directing, screenwriting, animation, regular MA, PhD, etc.

That's A LOT different, and more encouraging, than 1000 applications for just directing or 600 for just producing.


----------



## Tima

Yeah WillW82, your right. They dont specify because they are crazy or lazy. One or the other.


----------



## rockstar

I've talked to an alumni who has served on the admissions committee (not currently but in the past) and she says those are roughly the numbers. As for directing/production, there are supposedly over 1000 applicants.


----------



## WillW82

Hmm.

So their website is completely wrong?

If there were 1000 directing applicants, that'd mean they'd be waaaay off in their stated yearly applicants for all programs.

I'm not saying you're wrong, but that's just really weird.


----------



## rockstar

I'm not saying that the website is wrong. I'm saying that the website is a rough estimate of how many applicants they get. They don't get exactly 1000/year. If you would like a more accurate rate, then why not just email the program rep? They can give you a better idea of what you're looking for.


----------



## Jayimess

Hey, LATexan.

I applied to both UCLA and AFI for my MFA in Screenwriting this year.

I interviewed at both within the last three weeks.  

I was told by UCLA that I was one of "roughly" forty chosen for an interview out of "hundreds" of applicants.  They accept around 25 Screenwriters per year.  Their approach is workshop style, and I may be recalling this wrong, but you'll produce five feature and 8 short scripts over two years, and they promise exposure for the portfolio you build.  You can work in production classes if you wish.

AFI's website claims they get hundreds of applicants each year.  They accept 140 students for each class, which includes 28 Screenwriters.  I was told that they chose about 100 people to interview.  At AFI, it's a rigorous conservatory immersion, starting with "Boot Camp," where you write as many as two scripts a week to be produced immediately by the rest of the incoming class in their respective positions.  You'll continue to write scripts for the directors/producers to bring to life on a pretty ambitious basis for your entire time there.  Burnout is very common.  Once you're there as a writer, you stay a writer.  You can't take production classes.

UCLA seems less like a pressure cooker, and you get to take production classes if you wish, but you also have to take theory courses, and your work will only be produced if you seek a director who wants to use your script.

AFI is intense, intense, intense, and you have to be certain writing is what you want to do, or else you'll be dropping out.  But, you'll get to see many your stories produced, even if AFI owns  the rights, and you only get 25% of any profits from the films. (Which you have to share with the other fellows who worked on your film.)  Little to no time spent studying theory.  A very hands-on program.

Of course, this is all based on what I was told by the deans and chairs who interviewed me, so it's P.R. through the grapevine.  Nonetheless, I hope it helps.


----------



## WillW82

Here's an interesting page for UCLA's number of applicants and accepts for the 'graduate film and television program', whatever that means.

http://www.gdnet.ucla.edu/asis/progprofile/result.asp?selectmajor=473


----------



## rockstar

Thanks for the stats. Just so you know, those are numbers from 2001-2005 for both admissions and enrollment.


----------



## LATexan

I met with Scott Hardman, head of admissions yesterday and he told me they recieved a little over 100 applications for AFI's screenwriting program. I'm sorry I didn't think to ask about the other programs.


----------



## Winterreverie

Ridiculous is that based on that page UCLA takes 5 years.. my god I would never had had 5 years to dedicate to just the education portion of my future. Good luck with that debt.


----------



## Jayimess

Winter, you sound like you hate UCLA these days.

Eeek.


----------



## Winterreverie

No, its just I never heard that it takes 5 years. Did you read that link posted above by Willw82? It says the average time it takes to earn an MFA is 5 years. That is coming from UCLA's own website and thats for programs that are 2-3 years. That's insane. From what I read on Loafs 1 person from the incoming class actually graduates "on time." maybe they're working on that, I noticed they are looking to revamp their entire program in their 10 year strategic plan.

Really though have you checked out Loafs? I wish I had found it earlier-- I would have thought twice about applying or NOT applying certain places.


----------



## Winterreverie

I still really love the school though... UCLA is beautiful.

There's ups and downs to everywhere.


----------



## Jayimess

What is Loafs?  Like bread, or lazy?  ;-)

I knew that most production tracks take a year or so longer than scheduled...making that thesis film is a huge project.

I thought I read that UCLA actually lets you stay as long as you need to, and it was regarded as a plus...many programs say, finish it or get OUT...AFI, anyone?

The five years doesn't mean full student residency, but one innocuous credit per quarter to keep your access to the facilities and not lose your progress, and it doesn't mean you have to take five years, either...at least according to FSConfidential.

I personally view that as a plus, not a minus.  I hated that I had to rush my UG thesis film to graduate on time.  I still got an A, and I'm still working on it, but I'd like to have had the opportunity to spend more than a day shooting it, and more than a week editing it.

I'll have to go check out the UCLA site, but I know that I only have three years to finish my two year screenwriting program there...then I'm out.


----------



## Winterreverie

For everyone's viewing pleasure

Library Of Annotated Film Schools (LOAFS)

http://filmmaker.com/reviews.html to look at the LOAFS student reviews.


----------



## sa

On the topic of UCLA, when I visited last week I spoke at length with Victoria, who is an office assistant type person who gives tours and does admin for the grad film program (as far as I could tell), she said that MANY people stay for 5 years and many try not to graduate so they can maintain access to equipment, editing machines. She said almost no one gets out in 3 years.


----------



## Winterreverie

Really? There's no access to equiptment for Alumni? 

What about the other big 5? USC? AFI? NYU?


----------



## LATexan

I'm kind of in the dark here about all the different schools. I'm interested in the UCLA and AFI MFA in screenwriting programs. How hard are they to get into? Is there an official acceptance rate? AFI is my top choice (I think) any thoughts on its reputation and/or teaching style.


----------



## Jayimess

I read everything about UCLA...and nothing surprised me.


----------



## BillyD

I've never heard of equipment access for alumni anywhere...except at Chapman.

I think it's a great idea, but I have to wonder how exactly that works, since the number one priority at all times is the student.


----------



## Jayimess

Yeah, alumni access doesn't seem the norm.

I still use my school's stuff, but I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Winterreverie

I use equiptment from my undergrad all the time too.. 

So I guess that means I'm spoiled now.


----------



## Philly

I made my most recent short with equipment from my undergrad...if it weren't for that it wouldn't have been made


----------



## BillyD

Hmm...well, maybe you guys know the right people and are sweet-talkers..


----------



## Chris W

LATexan said:


> How hard are they to get into? Is there an official acceptance rate?


See the new article here or FilmSchool.org acceptance rates:

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...


----------

